# Vegan thread



## Diane1415 (May 1, 2006)

I couldn't find the vegan thread, what happened to it?


----------



## Alix (May 1, 2006)

Right here Diane.


----------



## Diane1415 (May 1, 2006)

thanks but I really was looking for the Forum tha tincluded vegans and was labeled special diets or something like that.


----------



## Alix (May 2, 2006)

Sorry Diane, no specific forum here for Vegan menu. If you have a particular diet concern I would direct you toward the Health Diet section, or in your case to the Vegetable Sub Forum. Good luck!


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 3, 2006)

Diane1415 said:
			
		

> I couldn't find the vegan thread, what happened to it?


 
Vegan threads can be found mainly in one of two forums - *Health, Nutrition and Special Diets *(Such as low-fat food, vegan food etc...) _*or*_ *Vegetables & Vegetarians. *

If you're looking for the thread that you started about Vegan Menus - it's in the Vegetables & Vegetarians Forum here.


----------

